

Ask HN: Review my website security & uptime monitor app, websecuritymonitor.com - mtimur

WebSecurityMonitor.com is launched today.<p>It is currently on beta stage and its free. Please feel free to signup &#38; use it. I would appreciate any feedback.<p>Simple Description : It will keep en eye over your website. You'll be notified for all kind of issues such as blacklisting, malware, spam, outdated software, website defacement, expiring SSL certificates, incoming domain expiration, unresponsive &#38; changed DNS records, unauthorized content changes, downtime and many more issues.
======
AjJi
Some feedback:

\- Why is "mywebsite.com" not valid? you seem to be requiring "<http://> which
useless IMO, also the err message is "The The Website Url is not valid"
(duplicated "The")

\- Nice to have: clickable confirmation link in the email

I signed up and added my website, I'll probably get back to you later.

~~~
mtimur
Thanks for review and suggestions!

I have fixed the issues you reported.

------
mtimur
Clickable link: <http://www.websecuritymonitor.com/>

